# HIIT Cardio and Atkins...



## Omoplata (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi

I'm currently looking at doing some dramatic cutting to make 70kg for an up coming MMA competition. I've done some research (brief) and I've decided that I'm going to give Atkins a crack for cutting. Seems like a tried and tested way for cutting (I'm not too bothered about "losing muscle" - I'm predominantley a BJJ fighter... anyway) and getting in 12-15 mins a day of HIIT. I'm just wondering if these couple well together, anything to avoid or whether there are some proven diets that go well with HIIT Cardio training.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

I wouldnt recommend Atkins mate.


----------



## Omoplata (Dec 3, 2007)

What would you recommend then? I've never really cut before, I usually fight at my "walk around" weight. I just need a strict, outlined regime to stick to. Something preplanned... I'm ****e at putting together diet plans.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

The only problem with atkins is it does not describe what type of fats to eat. Mate you've got two options I'll explain both:

The Carb route:

Sweet potato's, brown basmati rice, yams, new potato's....... these type of ulta low GI carbs and team them up with white fish, turkey, chicken and all low fat protein sources.

On this diet saturated fat needs to be avoided but omega 3 needs to be supplemented.

The Keto route (search paleo diet or anabolic diet):

Beef, lamb, offal, nuts, oily fish, double cream, whole eggs, virgin coconut oil and natural non vegtable fats will make up your staple calories

On both diets plenty of veg should be consumed and vegtable oils, margarines and processed oils or foods should be avoided.

On the non carb route the only time you should eat carbs is after training, you can use virgin coconut oil before for energy. The low GI carb route is the cheaper and probably more suited to a fighters training. JMO


----------

